
Ask HN: As a programmer how would you download such an image file? - edwinyzh
I want to download the following image to local disk for using as wall paper, it&#x27;s really beautiful:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;static-christiesrealestate-cms-production.gtsstatic.net&#x2F;resources&#x2F;v_4_19_0_67&#x2F;_responsive&#x2F;images&#x2F;common&#x2F;nophoto&#x2F;listing.jpg<p>Using an online URL decoder (www.urldecoder.org)  I got:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;static-christiesrealestate-cms-production.gtsstatic.net&#x2F;resources&#x2F;v_4_19_0_67&#x2F;_responsive&#x2F;images&#x2F;common&#x2F;nophoto&#x2F;listing.jpg<p>But obvious it&#x27;s the not the same picture I want.<p>How would you download an image like that?
======
notRobot
Mate, I think you copied the second URL twice by mistake.

------
dylz
You copied "nophoto" ..

